# VLC Video Source No Audio



## titanshipwreck (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi is there a fix for VLC Video source on obs studio ?
I am not getting any audio from any of the video's i add to it.
It plays the video fine just not getting any sound.
The volume is up so it must be the audio.
The format is mp4


----------



## Harold (Jul 21, 2017)

How are you checking for audio?


----------



## titanshipwreck (Jul 21, 2017)

I have my audio set up on obs and is working fine and the vlc video source volume is up full,but when i add vlc video source then add my video mp4 format,the video plays but with no sound.


----------



## titanshipwreck (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys sorry for being a tit it was the vlc video source that's not got the audio sound


----------



## Harold (Jul 21, 2017)

Unless you're using audio monitoring or checking the output recording, you will NOT get sound playback on your system.


----------

